# whey question



## Dacaree (Jan 31, 2009)

I read that you could feed your whey to the pigs and chickens, but to not feed whey that is made from chevre cheese. Is this accurate? If so, why?

By the way, I wasn't sure if this was where I needed to ask or if it needed to be in Off Topic.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

This is fine but I can't answer your question don't know why u can't feed it from chevre.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

All I can think is that someone may have been talking about what to do with leftover whey and said that you can feed it to your livestock or make ricotta but that you can't use the whey from chevre or other soft cheeses...meaning that you can't use it to make ricotta, but not meaning to imply anything about feeding it to animals, even though worded like I put it, it would sound like that's what was meant.


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

we have fed whey from chevre to our pigs and they are still alive...so...i guess it is okay


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a big old dog standing outside the back door that gets all of the whey from all kinds of cheese including chevre and he seems fine. Can't think of any reason why it would not be O.K. to feed it to an animal.


----------



## Painted Pony (Apr 12, 2009)

I feed the whey to dogs and chickens that is left over from my chevre.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

many people even drink whey for health benefits and I have even fed it to goat kids along with their milk in their lambar. So feeding to any animal is good it is also good to put on your garden


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

I've used whey from all types of cheese for chickens... soak their grain in it and also give the a dish of it to drink if they care to.


----------

